#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Voip fiber home

## Bruno5258

Tem alguem que pode me dar uma consultoria? estou com problemas de configuracao, quem puder pode me chamar por ms.

----------


## goplex

Ola! 
Posso sim!

----------

